# Großer BLASC Wettbewerb + Gewinnspiel!



## B3N (22. November 2005)

Wie einige von euch sicherlich schon mitbekommen haben, arbeiten wir unter anderem an den neuen Varianten für unsere Visitenkarten. Um euch in Zukunft aber noch mehr Auswahl an Motiven bieten zu können, benötigen wir eure Mithilfe! Wir bieten euch hiermit die Möglichkeit, sich an der Erweiterung unserer Visitenkarten zu beteiligen. Alles was ihr dafür braucht ist ein wenig Kreativität, ein Grafikprogramm (Photoshop, Paintshop etc.) und etwas Zeit. Ihr erstellt ein oder mehrere Vorlagen  ohne Text für eine Visitenkarte eurer Wahl (Allianz oder Horde) in der Größe 380*120 Pixel und schickt diese an benni@vanen.info mit dem Betreff Gewinnspiel. Haltet euch beim erstellen der Vorlage(n) am besten an Textpositionen der aktuellen Visitenkarten.

Beispiel für eine Vorlage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die eingesendeten Visitenkarten werden dann gesammelt und intern ausgewertet. Nach dem Einsendeschluss werden wir 10 Einsendungen aussuchen, die 10 Gewinner dürfen sich exklusiv eine individuelle Visitenkarte anlegen, welche nur für Ihre Spielfigur zugänglich sein wird. Doch damit noch nicht genug! Von diesen 10 Gewinnern wird per Zufall eine Person ausgesucht, welche in den Genuss der neuen »Razer Copperhead«  Maus und dem passenden Mauspad - »Razer Mantis«  kommen wird!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einsendeschluss ist der 04. Dezember 2005. Wir wünschen allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und eine gute Muse. Viel Spaß beim Pixeln!

Hinweis: Das Material welches zur Erstellung der Visitenkarten verwendet wird, muss frei von Rechten Dritter sein. Wir behalten uns das Recht vor, bei Missachtung Karten von der Teilnahme auszuschließen.


----------



## Mognahr (22. November 2005)

ma ne frage zu dem wettbewerb!

es hieß keine geschützen motive, in den jetzigen visitenkarten sind doch auch Figuren und banner an denen Blizz die rechte hat oder nicht?


----------



## B3N (22. November 2005)

Das ist richtig, Blizzard stellt diese aber offiziell zur Vefügung. Wichtig ist nur das geschützte  Bilder welche eine Lizenz o.ä. benötigen nicht benutzt werden.


----------



## Mognahr (23. November 2005)

darf man nur eine vorlage schicken oder auch mehrere??


----------



## B3N (23. November 2005)

Auch mehrere sind erlaubt - ich werd das gleich mal in den News umformulieren falls das unklar ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWilson (27. November 2005)

Hallo,
die Idee ansich finde ich schonmal super! Wird es einen Einblick in die bisherigen Einsendungen geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (28. November 2005)

dürfen die foren-user mitbestimmen? ^^


----------



## Rohan (28. November 2005)

Darf Pola hier spammen? *ich weiß er will es grade tun^^*


----------



## B3N (28. November 2005)

Rookie schrieb:
			
		

> dürfen die foren-user mitbestimmen? ^^
> [post="104861"][/post]​




Die Auswahl der 10 Karten erfolgt intern - aber du darfst mitmachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (28. November 2005)

ich hab null plan von sowas...
kann netma ne eigene gif erstellen (versuchs zumindest seit 3 tagen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shad0w (10. Dezember 2005)

Hab direkt mal mitgemacht und 5 oder so eingesendet... 

Sonst wer schon welche eingeschickt ?


----------



## MrWilson (12. Dezember 2005)

Die Zeit ist um, seit gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Karten ausser die von Shad0w eingesandt worden oder warum noch kein Ergebnis? :/


----------



## Regnor (12. Dezember 2005)

MrWilson schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeit ist um, seit gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch Doch!
Wir werten jetzt alle Einsendungen aus und werden demnächst die Gewinner veröffentlichen!


----------



## Shad0w (12. Dezember 2005)

Das heisst der Vote findet Blasc Team intern statt ja?

Bin schon gespannt was die Sieger für hammer Karten eingeschickt haben...


----------



## MrWilson (12. Dezember 2005)

Schade dass das Voting intern ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shad0w (12. Dezember 2005)

Hoffe wir das morgen auch der Gewinner ermittelt werden kann...
Bin echt tooootal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (13. Dezember 2005)

Shad0w schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe wir das morgen auch der Gewinner ermittelt werden kann...
> Bin echt tooootal gespannt
> 
> 
> ...




Hab auch knapp 10 eingesandt, aber als das blasc team um 1 Woche verlängert hat war doch da schon klar das 


1) zuwenig eingesendet wurde 

oder


2) das einfach alles bockmist war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da wird sich bei 1er Woche nicht viel ändern glaub isch ma.


----------



## Argonit (13. Dezember 2005)

naja ich habe auch ca. 5 eingesandt, nur eines hab ich doppelt gemacht, des mit de nachtelfen hab ned gesehen das des schon vorhanden war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (13. Dezember 2005)

Kann natürlich auch sein das ich mich täusche, aber ich denk es nunma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (13. Dezember 2005)

Hehe keine Sorge, Gewinner wird es auf jedenfall geben, ein wenig Geduld noch. Allerdings hat Patrice zu einem gewissen Anteil auch Recht, es wurde leider nicht so viel eingesendet wie wir uns das ursprünglich dachten. Dann muss noch aussortiert werden und eine Entscheidung gefällt werden, da bleibt dann leider nicht mehr so viel übrig.

Aber lasst euch überraschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shad0w (13. Dezember 2005)

Naja ich denke mal so viele die mit Photoshop umgehen können gibt es nicht unter den WoW spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn immer sind Gildenpages an mir hängen geblieben... Spiele aus 2 Realms und deshalb hab ich schon 3-4 machen müssen xD


----------



## Argonit (13. Dezember 2005)

ja is ja keine problem, des hab ich mir auch gedacht und vl. habe ich als mediendesigner ja nen kleinen vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil bräucht eh a neue maus und dann gleich de copperhead und des mantis brett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial ...


----------



## MrWilson (13. Dezember 2005)

Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe auf baldige Ergebnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shad0w (13. Dezember 2005)

Also B3N ist nicht im IRC... 

Bin ma gespannt ob heute noch ein Ergenis kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich möcht jetzt was sehen... Meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5 Stück sinds also bei mir gewesen...


----------



## Shad0w (13. Dezember 2005)

Wer hat denn die Gewinner Visitenkarte erstellt ?

Schade eine von meinen dabei aber leider kein Hauptgewinn =((((

Naja weiter mit kugel maus zoggen >.>


----------



## Nyafi (13. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsch euch einen schönen guten Abend =)

Also ich bin auch nicht der Hauptgewinn, mir gehört
lediglich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte an dieser Stelle den beiden anderen Gewinnern gratulieren, dem HAuptgewinner natürlich auch zur sehr guten Maus-Mauspadkombi (sofern der hauptgewinner das hier auch liest) =)

EDIT: Ich fände es ganz gut, wenn man auch sonst Visitenkarten einsenden könnte, um das Archiv nebenbei zu vergrößern. Ist nur ne kleine Idee von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß noch, Nyafi.


----------



## Patrice (13. Dezember 2005)

Shad0w schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn die Gewinner Visitenkarte erstellt ?
> 
> Schade eine von meinen dabei aber leider kein Hauptgewinn =((((
> 
> ...




Ich wusste doch das Paint nicht ausreicht ! doh


hehe meins hat wohl nicht zu wow gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber wenn Shadow seine Zeigen darf, darf ich dat auch

hier mal n paar





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thasil (14. Dezember 2005)

na dann bin ich wohl der Hauptgewinner mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hey ich hab noch nie was gewonnen das is echt genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (14. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir ein herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner. Vorallem dem Hauptgewinner.

Gruß Regnor

@Nyafi:
Sicherlich kannst du, wenn du Lust hast, auch weiterhin Visitenkartenvorschläge einsenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur gibts dann nix mehr zu gewinnen außer Ruhm und Ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyafi (14. Dezember 2005)

Dass man nichts materielles mehr dafür bekommt, war mir schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur wo soll ich denn die Karten dann hinschicken? =)


----------



## B3N (14. Dezember 2005)

Die Karten kannst du direkt an mich senden, wenn du das möchtest (b3n@blasc.de). Wir werden aber noch eine E-Mail an alle Teilnehmer schicken, wo genau drin steht, was es mit der privaten Vistenkarte etc. auf sich hat.

Auch noch mal ein "Gratz" an die Gewinner von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shad0w (14. Dezember 2005)

Thasil meinen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Finde irgendwie das das nicht ganz zum bisherigen style der Visitenkarten passt ist aber auch nice... 

Naja WoW ist halt drin nur der style wie gesagt anders als alle anderen Visitenkarten..
Genau das selbe bei der Prister karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (14. Dezember 2005)

gibs irgend ne möglichkeit dass ich mir den mond von shadow schnappen kann? ^^
find des sieht hamma aus =)


----------



## Shad0w (14. Dezember 2005)

Find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VL solltet ihr da doch nochma nen vote machen..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (15. Dezember 2005)

ach nu komm, sei kein schlechter verlierer/gewinner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ernsthaft, is mein fav...
gibs da ne möglichkeit dass ich den statt meiner jetzigen nutzen könnte? ^^


----------



## Shad0w (15. Dezember 2005)

Nee, das müssten die Admins von blasc.de dann verfügbar machen...

Mir gehts nicht darum das ich Gewinner/Verlierer bin sondern vielmehr darum, dass Blasc schöne Visitenkarten hat.. 

Und wer mir das auch wieder nicht glaubt das ich an dem Projekt blasc interessiert bin der sollte sich fragen warum ich dann freiwillig betatester bin...


----------



## Rookie (15. Dezember 2005)

fürwahr...
betatester... kam mir auch in den gedanken, aber ich hab null plan von som zeug,
bin halt im endeffekt doch nur einfacher windows user... bisl anner oberfläche kratzen und das wars ^^


----------



## Rookie (16. Dezember 2005)

B3N? könntest du was dazu sagen? wird die karte noch importiert?
oda macht sich jmd für mich freiwillig die mühe und legt mir das ding irgendwie zurecht und schickt mir den passenden link dazu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (20. Dezember 2005)

Es werden nur die gelisteten Gewinner importiert und zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------

